#ubuntu-design 2013-07-30
<snwh> mpt, what was the submission?
<mpt> snwh, http://imgur.com/BNnkzQu
<snwh> blank lol
<snwh> also: minimize, maximize, title, then close all the way on the right? how odd.
<mpt> The window was open for a couple of days until I finally used xkill from a terminal this morning
<snwh> mpt, you like the window buttons that way?
<mpt> snwh, yes
<snwh> interestign
<mpt> It maintains consistency of position between windows that have minimize only (dialogs), those that have minimize and close only (non-resizable), and those that have all three.
<mpt> And it's consistent with the quick tab closing explained in <http://www.theinvisibl.com/2009/12/08/chrometabs/>.
<snwh> ahhh okay
<snwh> mpt, what was the inconsistency?
<snwh> i'm failing to think of an example
<mpt> snwh, for example, launch Software Updater. It starts out with only a Minimize button (because it's a progress window), and later gets the other two. If Minimize is not in a corner, it moves when the other two appear.
<snwh> hmm mine launched with x and _ , but i see your point
#ubuntu-design 2014-07-30
<gventuri> nik90: I've updated the spec with vibrate settings
<nik90> gventuri: ah thnx
<nik90> gventuri: there was one more question I had , but I will update the design query doc tonight
<gventuri> nik90: I've decided against having the vibration settings per alarm, it's a global setting
<nik90> ok
<gventuri> nik90: what's about?
<nik90> gventuri: about adding custom cities for the world clock
<nik90> gventuri: in the spec, you wanted me to add a dialog where the user can enter a custom city name and choose the timezone.
<gventuri> nik90: cool
<gventuri> nik90: yp
<nik90> gventuri: I wonder wouldn't it be better to search online when the city is not found in the local list we provide
<nik90> gventuri: that's the behaviour we have in the old clock app
<gventuri> nik90: let me check
<gventuri> nik90: are you using an API? how does it work?
<nik90> gventuri: yeha we are using an API which returns the timezoneID of the city the user searches for
<nik90> gventuri: the time calculation is all done locally
<gventuri> nik90: that's beautiful
<nik90> gventuri: this is also the same API that the Ubuntu Installer on the desktop uses
<nik90> so it is reliable
<gventuri> maybe we could add visual feedback when searching online
<gventuri> thank you for pointing it out
<nik90> exactly
<nik90> yw
<gventuri> nik90: I'll give it some thought, you can ignore that screen then. I'll update the spec
<nik90> gventuri: ok. I will until then implement other stuff like the fast scroll, swipe delete etc.
<nik90> gventuri: btw how do you like the update?
<gventuri> nik90: have you got visuals for swipe to delete?
<nik90> gventuri: no, but michal told me to implement the same as the one the address book uses
<nik90> gventuri: sry, actually I got the visual spec
<nik90> gventuri: I will be taking the work from the address book app to main consistency for Fast Scroll, Swipe Delete, Multiselect (alarm list)
<gventuri> nik90: actually have a look at the messaging app
<gventuri> they have a custom implementaion of swipe to delete
 * nik90 looks
<nik90> gventuri: did they release it?
<nik90> gventuri: I am on the latest image and the swipe delete looks similar to what we already have in the clock app. The design spec shows a red variant
<gventuri> nik90: sorry forget it. Telephony is the right one
<gventuri> just spoke to mehow
<nik90> yeah I will be borrrowing that from them
<gventuri> cool
<gventuri> nik90: there's a lag when you release 'Add city', until when you see the screen
<gventuri> maybe we could preload the screen so the rendering is instantaneous
<nik90> gventuri: yeah it is taking too long to read the list of cities we provide. I am currently investigating on how to improve it.
<nik90> gventuri: on the laptop it takes only 0.7 secs, while on the phone it is about 4.7 secs
<nik90> gventuri: but we will fix that for sure
<gventuri> nik90: ok
<nik90> gventuri: on more question. In the Phone spec at https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1JvDyhsW17d1-Mz8OY1YMBKwfRI2z9qgyRjbujEsxEMk/edit#slide=id.g18895458d_00, we now show a snap decision. However as I told you Snooze will not be ready for RTM. So what buttons would like to be shown there?
<gventuri> nik90: that's great. Let me know when you want me to start reviewing it
<gventuri> aha
<nik90> gventuri: at the moment, we show "Dismiss" and "Show" which both does the same thing
<gventuri> nik90: yeah it's a known problem
<nik90> the snap decision takes a minimum of 2 actions. If we want only one of them to be shown, then we have to use a interactive notification similar to when receiving a sms.
<gventuri> nik90: exactly
<gventuri> nik90: we might watn to use a interactive notificaiton with a third line 'Tap to dismiss'
<nik90> yeah that makes sense.
<gventuri> that would temporarily solve the issue
<gventuri> nik90: why can't we have snooze? I can't remember
<nik90> so do we go with that solution for RTM?
<gventuri> nik90: ah, it's because there are no backgroudn apps right
<gventuri> nik90: app lifecycle
<nik90> snooze requires implementation in the Ubuntu SDK and unfortunately the SDK devs are too busy with other stuff. So I was told it won't be ready for RTM
<gventuri> nik90: ok
<nik90> well the datetime indicator (phone service) is the one which rings the alarm, so app lifecycle shouldn't be an issue.
<gventuri> teporarily I would use the interactive notification. It's not great but it's better than having 2 actions leading to the same place
<nik90> ok
<gventuri> I'll update the spec
 * nik90 creates a bug report to track all of this
<nik90> thnx
<gventuri> nik90: Let me know when you want me to start reviewing the app
<nik90> gventuri: If you want, you can start doing a quick light review. TBH about 90% of the functionality has been improved.
<nik90> gventuri: s/improved/implemented
<nik90> the only thing missing are the custom world city, swipe delete, multiselect and fast scroll. I will notify you when that batch of features is implemented.
<gventuri> nik90: cool
<gventuri> nik90: updated
<gventuri> nik90: let me know if you need something else
<gventuri> I'm off for today
<nik90> gventuri: thnx. Will do
<nik90> bye
#ubuntu-design 2014-07-31
<jounih> hello
